# Fosters needed in Texas!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue is in desperate need of fosters! We have slowly been worn down in our rescue abilities as fosters moved away, adopted, or became unable to foster for other reasons. If you're in Houston, Austin, San Antonio, or Dallas Austin German Shepherd would love to have you as a foster family! It's a great way to find out if a German Shepherd is right for you, or if a second German Shepherd is right for you, or just help homeless dogs in need. AGSDR is extremely supportive of their foster families. Your only financial cost for fostering is food, which is tax deductible. Send me a pm or fill out the foster application at Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump:

Do you guys ever work with colleges? Some of the local colleges have pet/animal based groups and I've tried working with them. Not so much for fostering but fundraising help.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hmmm. . . no we haven't but I'll pass that along. Honestly our donors are very generous. Funds might be an issue if we had more dogs, but right now we're down to 3 dogs in the program because our list of active fosters has dwindled from more than 15 down to 3. If we don't get fosters there's really no point in raising money; there aren't any dogs to spend it on.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emily - can I share this on my facebook wall?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Emily - can I share this on my facebook wall?


Thank you Jax, please do. I posted it on mine. Interested people can go to Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue or Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue


Edit: dang it that was two different links! www. austingermanshepherdrescue. org or www. agsdr. org


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Done!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Some people search for volunteer things online. Does the group have facebook or twitter/instagram? Vet techs can sometimes be lured in...

https://www.volunteermatch.org/search?l=Austin%2C+TX%2C+USA

Hands On Central Texas

Volunteer opportunities | www.austin360.com

Former adopters are a great resource, either as potential fosters or having friends who may be able to (not saying you'll get 10 people or anything, just a resource). 

Some nice flyer formats: https://www.google.com/search?q=res...xoWA-AI&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1787&bih=881&dpr=0.9


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't help in this situation, but possibly I can here locally, I'm just not sure the environment I could provide would be enough for another GSD, something I've been pondering for some time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------

